# Martinu symphony cycle - advice, please?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been getting quite into Martinu's symphonies, starting with 1 and 6. Wonderfully inventive - syncopated rhythms, occasional bursts of piano, and very atmospheric. Very Czech, I can only assume from a distance.
I'd like to get a cycle, as they're not much more than single discs. So - Thomson? Jarvi? Neumann? The Naxos cycle? 
Any info gratefully, etc!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hear Neumann in the 6th before deciding, at least.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> Hear Neumann in the 6th before deciding, at least.


That sounds like a thing to do! Thanks, Joen.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoyed the version pictured above. I can't say if it is definitive or not but I think it is fine.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

The Neumann set is wonderful, that crisp Czech woodwind sound. As is the Behlolavek set on Onyx.
I also have the Jarvi and the Thomson. In the end, if I had to grade them I'd go for Neumann, mainly because of the Czech Philharmonic.
By the way, Martinu was a great composer. That symphony cycle is very under-rated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

I have only heard the Jarvi and the Neumann in full, but my preference is definitely for the Neumann.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I am enjoying Jarvi's but I do not have Neumann's.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I enjoyed the version pictured above. I can't say if it is definitive or not but I think it is fine.


And excellent recorded .


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

Just heard Munch do Bohuslav's 6th. Really good.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Huge Martinu fan here. With the exception of the 6th, I've always thought of these works as "New World" symphonies, and I sometimes find Czech performances are a little too cultured.

Neumann's cycle is tremendously atmospheric. I find the sound slightly recessed, as if the engineers felt obliged to tame Martinu's exuberant orchestration. (I think the same about the Jarvis cycle.)

Behohlavek's cycle on Onyx captures the rambunctious nature of the symphonies but, like Neumann, the quiet inward core of the slow movements are also beautifully expressed.

I'm also much taken with Cornelius Meister's Vienna Radio Symphony set on Capriccio. The knee jerk reaction of critics was to wail "too German!", but I actually find his approach very similar to Ancerl's. A shame we don't have a complete set from Ancerl.

I think you'll be happy with any of these sets.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

joen_cph said:


> Hear Neumann in the 6th before deciding, at least.


Your comment interests me. How would you compare it to Jarvi? I find Jarvi's Cycle a little disappointing, apart from the sixth which his open engaging approach suits the music in my subjective view.


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

Just going through the Naxos Arthur Fagen series


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

We (mostly) all seem to have the Neumann set. Maybe you should, too.

(I'm glad to see someone mentioned the Ančerl recordings. I have only the First, Fifth and Sixth by him and his Czech Philharmonic forces, but they remain contenders.) 

Too, I see I have the Bryden Thomson set on my disc shelf. I should probably revisit that one. The problem is, I've never been the biggest Martinů symphonies fan. Still, these pieces prove a refreshing change from the ordinary with each visit. There really is nothing else quite like the Martinů symphonies.


----------

